# Stress Testing



## khc123 (May 19, 2009)

I am new to coding cardiology and need help please.  My physician (Dr. A)owns stress testing equipment. We normally bill a complete 93015.
Another physician the the professional building and in separate practice, (Dr. B.) and my Dr. A have agreed to let Dr. B use the equipment for his patients and he will bill for the eval and interp.
TC is not a valid modifier for the stress test.  What codes are used for the use of the equipment, etc.  Then, what codes would be used for Dr. B for being present during the test, interp and eval?


----------



## deeva456 (May 21, 2009)

Since Dr. A owns the equipment and is letting Dr. B use the equipment, Dr. A would bill 93017 - tracing or use of the equipment.   Dr. B can only bill for supervison and interpretation; 93016 & 93018.

I hope this helped.

Dolores, CPC,CCC


----------



## mfanning (May 21, 2009)

I agree.

Maryann, CPC


----------



## khc123 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you both so very much!


----------



## DebbyJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Let me understand this, if our Doctor is using the equipment at any other clinic/hospital
then they bill 93016 and 93018 with no modifer?


----------



## debhoy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Same day stress echo and nuclear stress*

#1 Is there "same day" bundling? For example doing an equivical stress echo and then proceding with Nuc stress test the same day in the office.

#2 When documenting for vascular ultrasound; does the diagnosis ("leg pain") need to be in the A/P or ROS part of the doctor's notes?

#3 Can you bill 93320 & 93325 with 93351, same day for stress echo?

Thanks for any information anyone can give!
Deb


----------



## lillylourdes777 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,
   I agree with Deeva. It should be codded 93016 and 93018.


----------



## belmontg (Jul 20, 2010)

*Incomplete Doppler Echocardiography*

Hi,
I'm new to cardiology and need some help.  One of our docs did a doppler echography, he was unable to get any readings on a patient.  He is calling this an incomplete doppler, if it was not due to equipment malfunction, would it be billed with a modifier 53?

Thanks


----------

